# Which Plow for a 1999 F150 5.4?



## Doallcontractor (Jul 17, 2014)

I am in the market for a USED snow plow. I have been looking all year and it seems that every plow is setup for a 250/2500 and is too heavy for my truck.

My current options:

BLIZZARD 760HD (Heavy Duty) Includes a mount for an F250 all for $750.00. Great deal but is it too heavy for my 1999 F150 5.4L XLT Ex. Cab 4x4?

More expensive Buyers Snowdogg MD-75 with a mount for an f250 for 1500.00

Snoway 22 series with a mount for an f250 for 2000.00

I WANT to get the blizzard , because i still have to afford to fix my transfer case, but if its too heavy ill have to go with something lighter and always MORE EXPENSIVE.

So my question is, can my truck handle the 760HD? is it worth getting the snowdogg?

additionally, can i make the mount from an 2001 f250 fit on my 1999 f150?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Doallcontractor;1816146 said:


> I am in the market for a USED snow plow. I have been looking all year and it seems that every plow is setup for a 250/2500 and is too heavy for my truck.
> 
> My current options:
> 
> ...


IMO expand your search an look for the proper setup


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do you keep looking at 250/2500 mounts. Your trk us a 150. Half those mounts won't work. Like basher said. Proper setup


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The plows mounts for a 2500 will NOT fit your 1500


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

theplowmeister;1816172 said:


> The plows mounts for a 2500 will NOT fit your 1500


Well the LT 250 will fit the 150

In 1998, ford never sold a F250 SD or larger truck. In 98, they come out with the 99 super duty. They also had a the heavy 150 rebagded as a 250. It has 7 lugs as opposed to 6. The frames are the same.

Try google 98 ford F350


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

In 1998 ford still had tbe obs 250 and the new body style 150s and the 7700 heavy half 150....later rebaged 
F250 till late 1999. Hence the super duty starting year of 1999.5


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1816175 said:


> Well the LT 250 will fit the 150
> 
> In 1998, ford never sold a F250 SD or larger truck.
> 
> ...


99 model year the super duty name appeared across the entire 250-550 line and the HD went away.

Ford never certified the F250/350 for model year 1998, they simply sold model year 97s until they were gone and released the model year 1999 but is a new truck a 97 because that's it's certified model year or is it a 98 because that's when it was titled?

My records show a number of the 38" frame, "drill every hole" hitch that fit all 80/90s Ford pick ups (F150 pre 96, F250/350 pre 99) going on what were listed as 98 model trucks. Again I think this is because the customer bought it new in 98 so when asked he thought of it as a 98 model year and if the installer had to drill holes no one would have ever noticed the manufacturer as opposed to the registration date so my records reflex it as a 1998.

and there are people who seem to disagree with any of that http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4108787
http://www.truckbluebook.com/QuickSearch.do;jsessionid=445BA90AEE15899E881B1D8B53E1A208
http://www.meyerproducts.com/ezmatch.aspx?em=1


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This generation of the F-Series marked the split of the F-150 from heavier-duty pick-ups. For 1997, all F-150s and lighter-payload F-250s used the new chassis, while heavy-payload F-250s and larger trucks remained on the existing platform. For 1998, only the F-150 and F-250LD were produced. In 1999, the F-250LD was dropped, and a new line was introduced, the Ford Super Duty. Super Duty models ranged from the F-250 through the F-750; the F-250 through F-550 (the latter being a chassis-cab model) were Ford manufactured and intended to replace the F-250 through F-Super Duty, while the F-650/F-750 was a joint venture with International, a replacement for the previous medium-duty trucks.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_F-Series



Bottom line is there is NO 98 super duty built ever. Remember I've been buying a new Ford pick up almost since I've been 24. I've own a 250 or higher class since 92.

My 1st SD was built March 98 and I bought June as a 99. I bought my 2011 in may of 2010.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

LOL I see your wikipedia and raise you:laughing:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Did_ford_make_a_1998_f-350

http://used4x4trucksforsale.com/used-ford-4x4-trucks/ford-f350-4x4-trucks/1998-ford-f350-4x4-trucks/


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1816169 said:


> Why do you keep looking at 250/2500 mounts. Your trk us a 150. Half those mounts won't work. Like basher said. Proper setup


Agreed......


----------



## Doallcontractor (Jul 17, 2014)

Im not looking for an f250 mount, these are all used plows on craigslist that include a 250 mount.


----------



## Doallcontractor (Jul 17, 2014)

*To clear everyone up on the ford model years..*

In 1997 The New body style F150 was introduced, but the same body stayed for the F250 and up.. In 1998 they added an F250 LD to the lineup which had the same body as the f150.

Pretty simple. My only question really was if i could fabricate by welding or cutting etc a f250 mount to an f150.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is what I'm saying. The 250 light duty is the same mount for the 150. The mount for a 250SD is a different animal altogether. Could it be made to fit, yea as as any other mount(Chevy/dodge/etc) could be. I would just by the right mount.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Always better to get the correct mount 
You can fab anything, but will it work? Will it hold? Will it be at the proper angle?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes you _could_ make any 98 F250 mount fit on your 98 F150. If it is a 250LD it will bolt right up, any other 98 F250 (regardless of 250HD or 250SD) would require way too much work to mount properly and you should consider buying the right mount. The F150/250LD frame is VERY different from the F250HD/SD frames.

Check to see if a sub frame is available for your truck if you find a suitable plow not all Western/Meyer/etc mounts are the same, some vintages have different mount systems for 150 vs 250 or discontinued systems (uni mount, EZ classic, etc) and you would be restricted by availability or limited to the used market.


----------

